# screw in power compact?



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Just wondering if theres anything wrong with using a screw in medium base power compact for my 20 g planted tank. i don't know how else to get more than 2wpg.
Also, when those energy savers say 15 watts, but the brightness is like 60 watts, which number do you use to calculate the wpg?
Thanks!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

The wpg rule applies to fluorescent tubes.

The screw-in compact bulbs work fine. 

If you have the spiral kind, because of its shape there will be restrike, thus reducing the actual amount of light that goes into the tank. You'll also need a good reflector to get the light from the top half of the bulb to reflect back down.

I use it a 27w compact spiral screw-in for my 2.5g nano planted tank, and so far the glosso and dwarf hairgrass are growing fine.


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

right now my tank is at 32 watts, and its a 20 gallon....i bought some plants, and i hope that they survive, im just considering whether i should build 1 compact flourescent screw in thingy. so what do you think? should i wait it out or start on it?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

If you're building it from scratch, then it might take a while. It usually takes longer than you expected. Plus if it depends on your plants. Some required high light, some are fine with lower lighting.

But since it's only one PC bulb, I guess it'll be pretty easy. I'm not sure about the light distribution though--since it'll only illuminate a small part intensely. It'll be fine for some extra lighting.

But I dont think it's practical for long-term use on a 20 gallon, unless you have a bunch of them--maybe eventually you'll want to keep more plants, then you will have to upgrade the lighting again. The best way is to plan ahead for what you want in the long-run. I've seen lots of threads where spiral bulbs worked for planted tanks though!

I thought I might spend 2 hours doing making a new lighting system for my 20 gallon today. Instead, it took the whole day. It was just 3x 15w 18" fluorescent tubes under a wooden canopy.


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

hehe, thanks for the concern, but this is gonna be easy...i have a hood already from a light that is busted...dunno why, i think it fell in the water too many times  
i just have to put in a connecter..i was actually thinking of putting the medium base connecter with two sockets so i can have 2.
last year i built a canopy out of wood too...i had 4 tubes in it!!! it was a heck of alot of work....but i was proud when i finished...i dont use it anymore though, but i still have 2 ballasts that are good for 4 lights and holders if anyone wants them.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's works fine, the only problem you have is the restrike as mentioned. If you use a cone shape one, it focus only on one spot. So it's not going to be easy to get what you wanted.
As for the wattage, it's the 15 watts you use to calculate the watts per gallon.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey guys, i had a spare light case left over from one that i broke by dropping it into the water too many times...so i just put two compact flourescents in there, the screw in type....each was 16 dollars!..they better be worth it...well i have that plus i have my old flourescent, totally 45watts for a 20 gallon, i hope everything survives...i also have co2 running like crazy right now...its fun watching the bubbles go up the ladder....i will post a picture up once i think it looks good


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wah .. woah, slow down. CO2 should be your last purchase. Try to concentrate on our lighting first. Then get around to fertilizer and CO2 next. If you don't have enough fert and light, your CO2 will not be used effectively. Most will dissipate into the air before it gets used up by your plants.
Anyway, now that you've set it up. It's time to keep your tank balance. This is the part that determines if you've got a green thumb or not.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

my co2 is actually the yeast method...but it bubbling a lot for 2 days and then it slowed down...i changed one of my flourescents to philips plants and aquarium. Plants look good...fish looks good....everything seems good....gota be patient now


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

update: i took out the ladder and put in a small air diffuser, and wrapped it around the filter intake so the diffuser is really close to the intake...and some bubbles go in, but the other bubbles go up...the bubbles are really small, which is good!....
it works awesome, thers a fizz of bubbles
lets see what happenes now


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

What are you doing with the ladder now? If you're not using it, maybe I can buy it from you.


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

ill give it to you, just pick a time and place this week.
It would be great to get some plants from you...if you dont have any its allright, you can still have the ladder...just let me know when!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet. I increased my plant list--got Vals (either American or Italian, not sure), potted coffee anubia, and dwarf sagittaria. They went on sale as "assorted plants" the other day at BA for 3.49 each.

I'll cut a bit of each, except for the anubia since it's so small.

- Hygrophila polysperma
- Java moss
- vals
- dwarf hairgrass
- dwarf sagitarria
- Salvinia cucullata
- Spirodela polyrhiza
- glosso

I won't have a lot of glosso, sagittaria or vals.


----------

